# john deere r 72 mower



## wolly b (9 mo ago)

iam looking for measurements for a duplex pulley on a john deere r 72 rear engine mower purchased mower and duplex missing it's much shorter than most duplexs thanx for any help


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning wolly, welcome to the forum.

Have a look at the attached parts diagram. Is this what you are looking for?

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/82382/referrer/navigation/pgId/280231


----------



## wolly b (9 mo ago)

its the main pulley on the vertical shaft briggs engine that drives transmission and deck this particular duplex is much shorter then front engine mowers have


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/82382/referrer/navigation/pgId/216338


----------



## wolly b (9 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/82382/referrer/navigation/pgId/216338


that's the part but i need to no measurements maybe another mower has same size pulley


----------

